# Brown Algae problem



## LS1TRANSAM (Aug 17, 2012)

My tank has been set up for 1 year now. 72 G bow front about 6 mos ago I started getting brown algae no matter how many times I clean off the rock in 3 to 4 weeks it's back. At 1 point I took all the decorations out & left them in bleach water overnight scrubbed all the dead algae off. 
I have 2 filters a aquaclear 110 & a penguin 400. a power head. I have 15 2 to 3 inch cichlid's. I got the whole setup used it does only have a light fixture for only 1 bulb and that I replaced that 5 weeks ago with a 40 watt power-glo 18,000 k bulb. Any suggestions on how to clear the algae up. All the fish look healthy my yellow labs had babies 3 times and the cichlids that look like yellow labs except they are blue had babies, and the water is crystal clear.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I bought some nerite snails to remove algae. They do a great and surprisingly fast job of cleaning the glass and decorations. They do not reproduce in fresh water so they won't over run your tank. They are tough and only need help if they get turned on their backs. Ppl will push bristle nose plecos, but I find that my mbuna pick on them relentlessly. Had to dispose of my bn plecos and buy nerites. Best thing I have ever done for my tank.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I'm one of those BNP pushers. Best algae removing bang for my buck.

Personally though, I don't find the algae growing on your decorations all that unappealing. Either way, 1-2 BNP's will eat everything in that tank in 2-3 days - and keep it clean.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

One BNP would be more than enough to keep that tank clean, it might just take him 4 days to get it there instead of 2


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

18k bulb, ****, anyways if your rocks cover over in the nice green algae I think it would look not only really nice, but more realistic. I'd remove the plastic plants, maybe put some real ones in there to compete with the algae. There's several factors that are giving you from what I see not just algae but diatoms as well. You should give more info on water parameters, equipment, maintenance schedule etc etc to pinpoint potential reasons.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like to grow live plants to out-compete the algae, but they are troublesome on their own. What is your nitrate and phosphate measurement? That amount of algae coming back every 3 weeks seems pretty good to me.


----------



## bigredpimpin (Jul 18, 2013)

nerite snails the way to go have 7 in my 125 and its spotless all the time had ten took 3 to a buddies and put them in his 55 that was covered and within 3 days spotless they are relentless on the algae


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For another experience with nerites, my mbuna and tangs kill them before their 2-year life expectancy is up (not right away maybe). The nerites did best with haps and peacocks in my experience.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have nerite snails in with some pretty aggressive fish. Crabro for example. Never had a fish kill a snail. 
Another thing to do would be to keep the lights off for a week and don't feed for a week.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Just jumping in with my own question, as it relates to the OP's question, so I hope LS1 does not mind.

Do nerites consume diatoms? My mbuna eliminated my BNPs, even though they were considerably smaller than the plecos.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Just jumping in with my own question, as it relates to the OP's question, so I hope LS1 does not mind.
> 
> Do nerites consume diatoms? My mbuna eliminated my BNPs, even though they were considerably smaller than the plecos.


Yeah they pretty much consume everything.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Just jumping in with my own question, as it relates to the OP's question, so I hope LS1 does not mind.
> ...


Thank you, sir...


----------

